# Sabrent M.2 4TB SSD NVMe PCIe



## scouserpcgamer (Nov 18, 2019)

So found this product online








						Rocket NVMe SSD
					

FALSE




					www.sabrent.com
				




Didn’t think there was any M.2 4TB SSD out there, what do you think?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 18, 2019)

It seems like it is TLC too.

It's $650 at newegg. Not a bad price for a 4TB SSD if you need one. I expected it to be QLC though.









						Sabrent 4TB ROCKET NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 Internal SSD High Performance Solid State Drive (SB-ROCKET-4TB) - Newegg.com
					

Buy Sabrent 4TB ROCKET NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 Internal SSD High Performance Solid State Drive (SB-ROCKET-4TB) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service.Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## scouserpcgamer (Nov 19, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> It seems like it is TLC too.
> 
> It's $650 at newegg. Not a bad price for a 4TB SSD if you need one. I expected it to be QLC though.
> 
> ...


wow it isn't a bad price when converted in to UK GBP £501.22 at 19/11/2019 market rates.

Is this the start that M.2 SSD for consumers, now start to get larger


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2019)

That  is $858  Canadian but a welcome sight. I did not think we would see this density for at least another year. Now Black Friday should me even more interesting as things like this and PCI-E 4.0 drives should hopefully mean a bonanza on storage.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 19, 2019)

If it's for some productivity/work usage, I don't see anything wrong with it, But, if it's for game storage, I don't think it's worthwhile since game level loadtimes between SATA SSD and NVMe M.2 is negligible at worst. That's why I'd opted for a 4TB and a 2TB SSD for game storage, cheaper than NVMe M.2....


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 19, 2019)

I need 2 of these for this laptop, i always need more space.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> If it's for some productivity/work usage, I don't see anything wrong with it, But, if it's for game storage, I don't think it's worthwhile since game level loadtimes between SATA SSD and NVMe M.2 is negligible at worst. That's why I'd opted for a 4TB and a 2TB SSD for game storage, cheaper than NVMe M.2....



A 4TB SSD is not really any cheaper and I have seen some more expensive than this drive too.


----------



## londiste (Nov 19, 2019)

First time I see 4TB in 2280 form factor... this is notable for just that fact.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 19, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> It seems like it is TLC too.  It's $650 at newegg. Not a bad price for a 4TB SSD if you need one. I expected it to be QLC though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The newegg page clearly states it is TLC, so no more guessing 

Price sux because you can get 2x of the same 2TB units for $520, so the 4TB model should run about $475 at most....

If this were a Gen4 drive, I could maybe see that price being justified (only at launch though) but certainly not for a Gen3 unit...


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2019)

bonehead123 said:


> The newegg page clearly states it is TLC, so no more guessing
> 
> Price sux because you can get 2x of the same 2TB units for $520, so the 4TB model should run about $475 at most....
> 
> If this were a Gen4 drive, I could maybe see that price being justified (only at launch though) but certainly not for a Gen3 unit...



Flash storage is the only storage that increases in price as density rises. You could build a faster array using QLC 1 TB NVME and an expansion card. The point though is that it only requires 1 slot. If money is no object using that same card you could have a 16TB NVME scratch drive......a 16TB NVME drive on a desktop that can cost about the same as 2 2080TIs is indeed eye watering but it is a great example of how much raw power is available to the consumer in today's PC market.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 19, 2019)

bonehead123 said:


> The newegg page clearly states it is TLC, so no more guessing



I'm not guessing, I was just surprised it wasn't QLC for that density and price.


----------



## silkstone (Nov 19, 2019)

scouserpcgamer said:


> So found this product online
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 256Gb one. Great drive for the price.
Time will tell if it'll last, but I think it comes with 5 years.


----------



## scouserpcgamer (Nov 19, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> That  is $858  Canadian but a welcome sight. I did not think we would see this density for at least another year. Now Black Friday should me even more interesting as things like this and PCI-E 4.0 drives should hopefully mean a bonanza on storage.


Totally agree I didn’t think we would see anything like this as well, what next 8TB SATA SSD’s



bonehead123 said:


> The newegg page clearly states it is TLC, so no more guessing
> 
> Price sux because you can get 2x of the same 2TB units for $520, so the 4TB model should run about $475 at most....
> 
> If this were a Gen4 drive, I could maybe see that price being justified (only at launch though) but certainly not for a Gen3 unit...


They are the only provider who is doing a M.2 4TB SSD not even Samsung who are doing it


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 19, 2019)

Within 6 months, I think price might come down a little bit and maybe more companies will do a 4tb drive.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 20, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> A 4TB SSD is not really any cheaper and I have seen some more expensive than this drive too.


Well, I have a Samsung 850 EVO 4TB SATA SSD in my rig (yes, it cost me more when I'd gotten it) but it's now selling at 579USD, 70USD less than that Sabrent. 


			https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Inch-Internal-MZ-76E4T0B-AM/dp/B07864XY8B
		


Nothing against using NVMe M.2 SSD's if one favors it, I have a Sabrent 256GB Rocket NVMe M.2 SSD for boot drive.......but IF SATA SSD of same capacity can be bought at lower price (game storage) then I'd pick SATA SSD's. I'm waiting for such high capacity NVMe M.2 SSD's to become cheaper, would prolly snag a 4TB unit as I still have a couple of extra NVMe M.2 slots on my mobo.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 20, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> Well, I have a Samsung 850 EVO 4TB SATA SSD in my rig (yes, it cost me more when I'd gotten it) but it's now selling at 579USD, 70USD less than that Sabrent.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Inch-Internal-MZ-76E4T0B-AM/dp/B07864XY8B
> ...



Hi the drive in Canada is this one and it is









						SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 4TB SATA III 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-75E4T0B/AM - Newegg.com
					

Buy SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 4TB SATA III 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-75E4T0B/AM with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




It is almost $200 more than the Sabrent after doing the conversion. I am sure though that this drive will be over $1000 here in Canada.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Nov 21, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Hi the drive in Canada is this one and it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya there, 4TB M.2 SSD is nice but with the few pesos I have available there is not much hope. So I make do with my Intel 660p 512GB which cost a lot less.


----------



## killster1 (Jan 9, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> Well, I have a Samsung 850 EVO 4TB SATA SSD in my rig (yes, it cost me more when I'd gotten it) but it's now selling at 579USD, 70USD less than that Sabrent.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Inch-Internal-MZ-76E4T0B-AM/dp/B07864XY8B
> ...


what about laptops with no sata plug? one nvme and you dont have alot of choice. personally i dont trust the brand and want to wait for a affordable intel / hp / samsung device. i have this very scenario.


----------



## scouserpcgamer (Jan 9, 2020)

killster1 said:


> what about laptops with no sata plug? one nvme and you dont have alot of choice. personally i dont trust the brand and want to wait for a affordable intel / hp / samsung device. i have this very scenario.


HP dont make there own SSD’s and Intel sold theres on to Micron, Samsung is really the only one who would make one, Computex 2020 will be a very good one to see what comes out


----------



## killster1 (Jan 9, 2020)

scouserpcgamer said:


> HP dont make there own SSD’s and Intel sold theres on to Micron, Samsung is really the only one who would make one, Computex 2020 will be a very good one to see what comes out


whats funny is i dont care who makes the drives i just wont buy generic ones like adata sabrent to name a few.  You dont see people who say "bought 5 intel ssd and 4 died" but you sure see people who bought 5 adata and had 4 die, same iwth sabrent.. soooooo yea quality control or what ever you want to call it is just not there for me, id rather spend a few bux more and get the name i want.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jan 15, 2020)

killster1 said:


> whats funny is i dont care who makes the drives i just wont buy generic ones like adata sabrent to name a few.  You dont see people who say "bought 5 intel ssd and 4 died" but you sure see people who bought 5 adata and had 4 die, same iwth sabrent.. soooooo yea quality control or what ever you want to call it is just not there for me, id rather spend a few bux more and get the name i want.


Looking through sabrent's reviews, I'm not seeing reports of mass failure, not like adata's drives have.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 15, 2020)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Looking through sabrent's reviews, I'm not seeing reports of mass failure, not like adata's drives have.


Sabrent have also sold A LOT of drives. They are a regular feature on slickdeals.


----------



## BikeHelmet (Mar 4, 2020)

killster1 said:


> whats funny is i dont care who makes the drives i just wont buy generic ones like adata sabrent to name a few.  You dont see people who say "bought 5 intel ssd and 4 died" but you sure see people who bought 5 adata and had 4 die, same iwth sabrent.. soooooo yea quality control or what ever you want to call it is just not there for me, id rather spend a few bux more and get the name i want.











						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				



For what it's worth, I swapped out 3 of these for new SSDs last year. They were in use by local restaurants in the POS systems. A local POS vendor uses a lot of them. They all died abruptly overnight with no warning and minimal total writes. There was no observable slowness or other issues before they were gone.

I had an Intel 530 myself (SandForce based.) in my laptop. Then it died. Swapped to Crucial - I have never had a Crucial SSD fail, out of many hundreds installed.

I also use Samsung where high performance and reliability is needed. And my current laptop has a QLC Intel 660p in it, as that's a class leading SSD for power efficiency. Also, I don't care if it dies since I dock it at night and it does automatic backups. I can get fully up and running again in 3 hours if need be.

I used to get sudden death 8MB Intel 320's brought to me en masse. The firmware "fix" didn't work, and they still died even after. (Power cycles had a small chance to trigger it.)

And the legendary Intel X-25M - those tended to go cooky and misplace files after 4-5 years, requiring a secure erase to restore integrity.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




My experience has been that Intel SSDs are overrated, and rarely outlast the warranty length by long. (Sometimes not even.) I would take them over a TLC/QLC junk brand, but Samsung, Crucial and Plextor are my three top picks for high stability/longevity. (Plextor is not a popular one, but they typically nail their firmware.) Intel does have some very strong points, and I will use them too so long as there's daily or weekly backups being made.

Crucial SSDs are the exact opposite of "benchmarking queens" - they will slow themselves down to make proper decisions when under harsh loads.  I have seen three go "slow" - they get abused by writes to the point that they throttle and writes take a long time, but reads are still snappy. The slowest took up to an hour to install a program like CCleaner. It belonged to a local business owner whose prior SandForce drive had died after a few months. After their prior tech restored backups to a new drive, it perished after a few months. He had forgotten to set up backups again and got fired. I then got brought on and installed a Crucial drive, restoring the stale backups. A few months later I was phoned about extreme slowness. I investigated and discovered that in just over two months it had racked up over 220TB of writes. The culprit ended up being WER - Windows Error Reports - constantly being generated, recycled, deleted, re-generated - 80% of the drive was windows error reports. Constant churn, hundreds of terabytes per month until the internal fragmentation likely got too extreme. The Crucial went into snail mode. Other brands just died unexpectedly.

Anyway, sorted out the WER problem and no more dying SSDs for him. Would not recommend any controllers that do "fancy" stuff (compression, etc.) for extreme loads. (Word, Excel, Outlook + Chrome... plus random Windows glitches.)

Anyway - 4TB! Wow. Pretty soon I'll be able to fit 12TB+ in a laptop. Crazy.


----------

